# Gegend um Lieserpfad; wer kennst sich aus?



## s-geronimo (8. März 2004)

servus leute,

wir wollen in ein paar wochen, wenn das wetter wieder etwas besser/trockener ist, mal den lieserpfad/eifel ein stück abfahren.
bis jetzt ist geplant, den pfad von daun (totenmaar) bis manderscheid zu fahren und dann mit einem schlenker um das meerfelder-maar wieder richtung ausgangspunkt.

hat hier jemand ein paar singletrail-tips oder einen tip für die schöne strecke zurück?

gruß
ger  nim


----------



## dave (8. März 2004)

hi stefan,

bist mir zuvorgekommen!  ich wollte auch schon längst mal nach dem lieserpfad gefragt haben. gibt's vielleicht einen ortskundigen, der für ein paar wäller den guide spielen würde?  
wir würden in nächster zeit nämlich auch gerne mal hinfahren. vielleicht können wir uns ja dann abstimmen. keine sorge, ich fahre ja nun schon seit längerem mit antiplatt-band!! 

c'ya
dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-geronimo (9. März 2004)

hy dave,

mit dir/euch hatte ich schon fast gerechnet   

kartenmaterial von der gegend haben wir uns schon besorgt. sieht gut aus die gegend.
so ein ortskundiger guide wäre natürlich optimal.   

villeicht meldet sich ja jemand; und da du ja jetzt mit anti-platt band fährst, sollte einer tour nichts im wege stehen    

cu
ger  nim


----------



## Hendrik Hemmler (9. März 2004)

Konnte zwar noch nicht mit dem Bike ins Gelände, aber in Manderscheid solltet ihr auf die Oberburg und über die Heidsmühle zum Windsbornkrater. >Vor den Burgen gibt es sehr viele felsige Pfade.


----------



## dave (9. März 2004)

Danke Dir für den Tipp Hendrik!

Stefan, hast Du die Oberburg bereits dick und fett auf der Karte markiert?


----------



## s-geronimo (10. März 2004)

hy dave,

logisch   

hier mal unsere bisherige routenplanung:

(P) weinfelder maar ->  (5) Winkelbornbrücke -> Liserpfad bis Hahnerfläch -> Häselhütte -> Blevedere -> Oderburg -> Manderscheid -> Heidsmühle -> Windsporn Krater -> Bettenfeld -> Meerfeld -> (44) Blechhausenerhütte -> (V) -> Schutz -> Udersdorf -> Weiersbach -> Winkelbornbrücke -> um das Gemündener Maar -> (P) Weinfelder Maar

kannst dir das ja mal auf der karte ansehen.

cu
gert  nim


----------



## Jörg (11. März 2004)

das hört sich aber gut an! Da würden bestimmt noch ein paar gigabiker mitfahren.

Gruß aus Mayen / Jörg   

P.s. Um Manderscheid herum, sind wir schon ein wenig auf dem Lisapfad gefahren.


----------



## MtheMaanischter (11. März 2004)

Hallo Ihr, 
ich bin Manderscheider und könnte Euch vielleicht noch einen kleinen Abstecher ab der Oberburg empfehlen. 
Anstelle direkt nach Manderscheid reinzufahren, solltet ihr dem Lieserpfad noch ein bißchen folgen, und zwar ungefähr bis zum Bereich Neumühle. Dort überquert ihr nicht die Lieser, sondern biegt ab Richtung "kleine Kyll" (das ist der Fluss auf der anderen Seite von Manderscheid). Hier fahrt ihr auf der linken Seite flussaufwärts und macht einen kurzen Abstecher in die Wolfsschlucht. Nachdem ihr hier einen Blick reingeworfen habt, könnt Ihr Euch links halten und hoch zum Mosenberg fahren (Oder erst zur Heidsmühle, da Kaffee trinken und dann hoch zum Mosenberg). Die Strecke über den Mosenberg nach Meerfeld ist interessanter als die direkte Strecke, die zumeist an der Strasse lang geht.  

Der Schlenker, den ich Euch hier empfehle, ist fahrerisch interessant, da er zumeist über einen schmalen Pfad hoch über der Lieser führt. Außerdem ist die Wolfsschlucht ganz schön anzusehen - wenn man auch nicht zu viel erwarten darf ;-).

Ach so, ab Meerfeld wäre eine Möglichkeit, zum Landesblick hochzufahren, von dort auf der Rückseite runter zu Sauerseifen und dann an der Bleckhausener Mühle vorbei und ab da irgendwie weiter nach Daun.

Eine andere Alternative wäre es, den Lieserpfad bis Wittlich durchzufahren. Ab Wittlich verkehren die Regiolinien zurück nach Daun, die auf Radfahrer ausgelegt sind. 

Momentan tauge ich leider nicht so gut als Guide, da mein Bike nicht wirklich fit ist. A propos, habe von jemandem von fahrrad franz bei koblenz gehört - der sei relativ günstig. lohnt sich das, da mal vorbeizuschauen?

Ansonsten - viel Spass in der Eifel
Wenn mir nochwas einfällt, schreib ich's hier rein.


----------



## Jörg (11. März 2004)

Hallo,

das wird ja immer besser, wenn jetzt noch das Wetter mitspielt.
Wir sind letztes Jahr (oder davor?) den Vulkan-Wanderweg von Mayen aus, über Manderscheid, nach Daun gefahren. Dann mit der Bimmelbahn zurück.
Das war nicht schlecht!

Das mit dem Fahrradfranz ist so eine Sache. Ich kaufe da nix, eventuell Bekleidung. Wenn Du Bike Parts brauchst, schick mir mal ne mail.

Gruß Jörg / gigabike


----------



## s-geronimo (12. März 2004)

hy MtheMaanischter,

das hört sich klasse an. die wolfsschlucht hatte ich auch schon auf der karte gesehen. ich werde deine tips mit in die planung einbeziehen.




			
				MtheMaanischter schrieb:
			
		

> Die Strecke über den Mosenberg nach Meerfeld ist interessanter als die direkte Strecke, die zumeist an der Strasse lang geht.  .


über die straße wollen wir natürlich so wenig wie möglich. guter tip.




			
				MtheMaanischter schrieb:
			
		

> Eine andere Alternative wäre es, den Lieserpfad bis Wittlich durchzufahren. Ab Wittlich verkehren die Regiolinien zurück nach Daun, die auf Radfahrer ausgelegt sind.


das ist evtl. auch eine alternative.
ist das eine bus- oder bahnverbindung?
muß ich im netz mal wegen den fahrplänen nachsehen.


			
				MtheMaanischter schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mir nochwas einfällt, schreib ich's hier rein.



ja, mach das     

gruß
ger  nim


----------



## dave (12. März 2004)

@MtheMaanischter: Vielen Dank, gibt ja doch ein paar Locals hier!   
Wenn Du nach einem günstigen Laden suchst, dann kannste übrigens auch mal bei Radsport Regenhardt vorbeischauen. Allerdings hat Bernd wenig vorrätig und keine Bekleidung. Da hat der Franz mehr zu bieten. Zum Schauen würde ich also nicht extra hinfahren, aber falls Du was brauchst ist er einen Anruf wert.

@s-geronimo: Ich hab' leider keine Karten, die hat Alex glaube ich. 

@jörg: Schön wieder von Dir zu hören! Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja dann auf dem Lieserpfad endlich mal wieder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jörg (12. März 2004)

Ja, ist in letzter Zeit ein wenig ruhig gewesen.
Zur Zeit sitze ich nur noch vor dem Rechner und füttere meien Web-Shop mit Artikeln. Ich dachte gar nicht, das es so viel Arbeit ist. Die meisten Bilder muß ich z.B. selber machen und bearbeiten. Dann noch die Beschreibungen, AGBs usw. Na ja, Ende des Monats gehts dann online.
Und gefahren wird dieses Jahr auch wieder mehr!   
Wir haben für den Sommer eine Woche Meran gebucht, bis dahin muß ich wieder fit sein.

Gruß Jörg / gigabike

P.s. Habe letzte Woche noch mit Carlo telfoniert. Der hat sich ein Rennrad zugelegt. Jetzt werden Kilometer gemacht!


----------



## MtheMaanischter (12. März 2004)

Hi die Regiolinie von Wittlich nach Daun ist ein Bus. Weil die aber auch häufig von den Radfahrern des Mosel-Maare-Rundwegs (Daun-Bernkastel an der alten Bahnstrecke lang) benutzt wird, ist dieser Bus extra auf Biker eingerichtet. Allerdings manchmal ein bisschen voll.
link zum fahrplan: http://www.rheinland-pfalz-takt.de/fahrplan_tarif/fahrplan_trier.html, da linie 300.

Wegen der Radshops:
Ich muß mir halt ein neues bike zulegen. Bin jetzt nicht gerade der hardcore-biker, auf der anderen seite aber wirklich gerne im Wald unterwegs. Budget liegt ca. bei 1000. welches bikes sind in der preisklasse denn brauchbar(oder gibts das gar nicht  )?


----------



## Jörg (12. März 2004)

Ja, bis Kaisersesch war das ein alter Schienenbus, wie in alten Zeiten. Das Personal war super nett und hilfsbereit!

Für das Geld bekommst Du schon ein super Hardtail mit guter Federgabel. Für ein gutes Fully ist es noch ein wenig zu wenig )

Bei Interesse einfach mal eine mail an [email protected]

Gruß Jörg / gigabike


----------



## dave (12. März 2004)

@jörg:
bin schon gespannt auf deinen web-shop!
carlo und rennrad!?  dann geht er ja richtig ab und wir bekommen später nur noch sein hinterrad zu sehen!! 
meran, das ist ja cool! mir geht zur zeit der similaun und das eisjöchl nicht aus dem kopf.   

@MtheMaanischter:
ich habe mir mein bike für 1.300 ? ziemlich günstig bei bernd regenhardt auf basis eines günstigen kinesis-rahmens zusammengestellt. ruf' am besten mal bei ihm an. er kann dich gut beraten und macht dir sicher ein nettes angebot. jörg kann dir aber sicher auch gute preise machen


----------



## Jörg (12. März 2004)

sei ehrlich, Du willst nur wieder so eine Traum Tour machen (womöglich mit schönen Frauen), um wieder in die Zeitung zu kommen!  

Ich habe übrigends das Design vom Shop komplett umgeworfen. Leider kein Bild mehr von Euch dabei.

Habe mal mit den Wolfskopf-Bikern Kontakt aufgenommen. Wegen Werbung und so. Die bauen sich ja ebenfalls eine neue Website. Hast Du da auch die finger im Spiel?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## dave (14. März 2004)

> sei ehrlich, Du willst nur wieder so eine Traum Tour machen (womöglich mit schönen Frauen), um wieder in die Zeitung zu kommen!



Wer will das nicht?   

Mit dem Bild ist nicht so schlimm. Wird bestimmt auch so nicht schlecht ausschauen 

Bei den Wolfsköpfen sind meine Finger aber nicht beteiligt. Bin mir aber sicher, dass Fo da was ganz cooles designen wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (15. März 2004)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> (Aus dem Forum von Radsport Regenhard)
> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ein paar von Euch hatten schon zuvor einmal nachgefragt, ob wir uns nicht einmal den Lieserpfad genauer anschauen sollten. Es handelt sich dabei um einen 40 km langen Singletrail in der Eifel, der in dieser oder der letzten BIKE beschrieben ist. Wahrscheinlich bin ich der Einzige, der den Arktikel nicht kennt!


Moin Dave und alle anderen.

Auf der Website der bike gibt es das Roadbook zur Tour "Landesblick" jetzt als PDF-Download (kostenlos bis 20.3.): http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko/bike_artikel/show.php3?id=687&nodeid=22
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das der Lieserpfad ist (ich habe die Bike auch nicht gelesen), aber vielleicht hilft ja auch das bei der Planung weiter.

Gruß aus dem hohen Norden,
Harry


----------



## dave (16. März 2004)

wow, besuch aus dem hohen norden! danke für den hinweis, das ist zumindest der richtige artikel. 
willste vielleicht mitkommen? wir können ja das harz-we um einen tag verkürzen und dafür ....


----------



## s-geronimo (16. März 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Dave und alle anderen.
> 
> Auf der Website der bike gibt es das Roadbook zur Tour "Landesblick" jetzt als PDF-Download (kostenlos bis 20.3.): http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko/bike_artikel/show.php3?id=687&nodeid=22
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das der Lieserpfad ist (ich habe die Bike auch nicht gelesen), aber vielleicht hilft ja auch das bei der Planung weiter.
> ...




aha, da ist das roadbook.

mich hatte schon gewundert, das die touren 1 und 2 im heft aufgelistet sind; tour 3 aber nicht.

danke für den tip.

ger  nim


----------



## super-tina (16. März 2004)

Hallo,
ich kann euch nur diesen Link empfehlen http://www.mtb-vulkaneifel.de/Ubersicht/ubersicht.html, fragt den Webmaster der Seite mal, ob er nicht Lust hat euch als Guide zu begleiten!
Viele Grüsse aus der Schneeeifel   
Tina


----------



## Lupo (17. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
hab grad mal ein Buch über Biketouren in der Eifel ausgekramt, da sind 5 Touren drin beschrieben, die auch den Lieserpfad zwischen Daun und Wittlich tangieren. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe ist der interessanteste Teil eigentlich bei bzw südlich von Manderscheid zu finden.
 Wolfgang


----------



## s-geronimo (17. März 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> hab grad mal ein Buch über Biketouren in der Eifel ausgekramt, da sind 5 Touren drin beschrieben, die auch den Lieserpfad zwischen Daun und Wittlich tangieren. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe ist der interessanteste Teil eigentlich bei bzw südlich von Manderscheid zu finden.
> Wolfgang



ja klasse, jetzt bringst du richtig durcheinander in die planung     

in welcher beziehung ist die strecke südlich von manderscheid interessanter? landschaft oder trail-mässig?

und was ist das für ein buch, was du da hast?

gruß

ger  nim


----------



## Lupo (17. März 2004)

s-geronimo schrieb:
			
		

> ja klasse, jetzt bringst du richtig durcheinander in die planung     :


tschuldigung  



			
				s-geronimo schrieb:
			
		

> in welcher beziehung ist die strecke südlich von manderscheid interessanter? landschaft oder trail-mässig?:


eigentlich trailmässig laut der Beschreibung im Buch und auf der Karte ist der Weg dort mit einer unterbrochenen Linie gezeichnet, d.h.: Fussweg, Pfad  Selbst kenn ich nur die Wege nördl. Manderscheid, da meine bessere Hälfte selbst Karten lesen kann war sie nicht mehr für die Trails zu begeistern.  


			
				s-geronimo schrieb:
			
		

> und was ist das für ein buch, was du da hast?


Bike Touren Eifel vom Delius Klasing Verlag

 Wolfgang


----------



## Rabbit (21. März 2004)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> willste vielleicht mitkommen? wir können ja das harz-we um einen tag verkürzen und dafür ....


Du solltest dich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen , früher oder später werde ich auf die Einladung noch zurück kommen 

Sollte es nach der Tour einen Bericht geben, dann sage mir doch bitte mal jemand per PM bescheid!

Danke, 
Harry


----------



## Eifelracer (26. April 2004)

Hallo Leute ,
also zum Lieserpfad,bin gestern den lieserpfad ab Trittscheid gefahren .  
Das ist echt ne super strecke aber bis kurz vor Manderscheid eigendlich nichts besonderes.
Aber kurz vor Manderscheid wird es dann richtig geil.
Aber dann sind wir an der Ober-Burg einen Wanderweg runter ins Tal gefahren.So wie ich hier höre wollt ihr ja auch da runter , also ich habe mich gestern gut abgelegt, konnte mich gott-sei-dank an nem strauch festhalten , sonst wer es ab gegangen (schwein gehabt).Was ich damit sagen will : 
nix für anfänger!!!!!!
Wer noch keine Erfahreung mit Felsigen schmalen abfahrten gemacht hat , sollte von Manderscheid aus über die Straße ins Tal fahren .Aber an alle anderen :  Ich würd heute wieder da runter fahren , bis auf den kleinen ausrutscher , hat das ein irre spass gemacht.  
Leider konnten wir dann nicht mehr weiter den Lieserpfad Richtung Wittlich fahren , da ich doch ein paar schrammen hatte .
Aber viel sagen das die Strecke von Manderscheid bis nach Wittlich super geil ist.!!

PS:  Wann wollt ihr denn fahren


----------



## dave (26. April 2004)

Siebenberg war vor zwei Wochen auch mal vor Ort und kam mit den gleichen Eindrücken zurück. Wir kennen übrigens jemanden aus Wittlich, der uns führen könnte. Müssen jetzt nur noch einen Termin ausmachen. Vielleicht klappt's ja nächsten Monat! 
Hoffentlich sind auf dem Weg von Manderscheid nach Wittlich viele Sträucher im Hang ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-geronimo (27. April 2004)

Eifelracer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber viel sagen das die Strecke von Manderscheid bis nach Wittlich super geil ist.!!
> 
> PS:  Wann wollt ihr denn fahren




@eifelracer
wir wollen am 15. oder 16. mai fahren. warscheinlicher wird der 16., da einer aus unserer truppe (auf seine alten tage) samstags die schulbank drücken muss.   

@dave
wie gesagt; merk dir die strecke und gib mir bescheid. den teil von manderscheid nach wittlich fahren wir dann auch noch ab   

gruß
ger  nim 

p.s.
@eifelracer
ist dein beschriebener trail zur oder-burg ausgeschildert/nummeriert. nicht, das wir den verpassen


----------



## Eifelracer (27. April 2004)

Hmmm  schade bis dahin ist mein neues Bike noch nicht da , oder hmmm  mal gucken .Würd da ja schon gern mit   
Also wenn ihr den Lieserpfad immer schön den kleinen rechteckigen weißen Schildern mit den schwarzen Pfeilen drauf nachfahrt kommt ihr in Manderscheid raus,- ihr folgt dann einfach der Straße bis ihr oben an eine Kreutzung kommt . 
Dort einfach gerade aus dann geht es ein stück runter und links .
Und in der nächsten rechts kurve geht es dann schon wieder gerade aus zu dem Wanderweg (Trammpelpfad) .Ist auf jedenfall leicht zu finden .
 Ja und dann geht es ab .
und unten sucht ihr euch dann wieder die kleinen weißen Schilder und folgt denen dann einfach .
Also wenn mein bike bis dahin da ist , fahr ich auf jeden fall mit. 

PS . : holt ne Kamera mit


----------



## s-geronimo (27. April 2004)

@eifelracer

dann fahr doch einfach mit deinem "alten" bike mit. das hat die letzte tour doch auch durchgestanden, oder?    

wir können uns ja nochmal abstimmen.

gruß
ger  nim


----------



## s-geronimo (28. April 2004)

hab gerade erfahren, das der samstag als termin doch frei ist. wenn das wetter mitspielt werden wir diesen termin favorisieren. ich denke sonntags sind zuviele wanderer unterwegs.


----------



## Eifelracer (28. April 2004)

Das ist wahr mit den Wanderer , lieber Samstags .
Mein Bike hat die Gabel grumm.
Mal schauen ob das klappt.
 
Also am 15.5 ich hoffe das klappt bei mir auch.


----------



## Jörg (28. April 2004)

Hallo,

wenn es klappt, kommen wir auch mit!  

Gruß Jörg / www.gigabike.de


----------



## >Helge< (1. Mai 2004)

Danke für die Tipps hier im Board, wir werden am nächsten Wochenende in Manderscheid zelten und die Gegen zum 3.ten mal erkunden!
Ist auf jeden Fall lohnenswert!

Cu,
Helius


----------



## s-geronimo (3. Mai 2004)

hy Helius,

ich hoffe, du kannst uns dann auch ein paar tips rund um manderscheid geben   

gruß
ger  nim


----------



## >Helge< (3. Mai 2004)

...ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit! 
Aber ich kann nach dem Wochenende gerne Tourentipps geben, falls wir lohnenswerte gefahren sind!   

MfG
Helius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAU (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,

schaut Euch doch mal folgende Seite an:

http://www.peter-bohr.de/start.html

Auf der "Mountainbike" Seite findet Ihr eine Tour "Lieserpfad ab Manderscheid"

Ich habe mir die GPS-Daten runtergeladen und werde die Tour wohl in der 21.KW mal fahren.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mit zu kommen?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## s-geronimo (7. Mai 2004)

servus leute,

jetzt machen wir langsam mal nägel mit köpfen   

im anhang seht ihr die karte mit dem eingezeichneten treffpunkt (ich hoffe, diesmal hat's geklappt) . dort wollen wir am sa. den 15.05 um 10uhr losfahren; wenn das wetter mitspielt   
gemeldet ist ja mal (ab mitte nächster woche) besseres wetter.

wer fäht denn jetzt noch mit?

gruß
ger  nim


----------



## >Helge< (10. Mai 2004)

Tja, leider ist aus der Tour nichts  geworden, das Wetter war einfach zu mies, mein Rad war immer noch in Reparatur  und die ganze Zeit nur im Zelt zu hocken hatte ich keine große Lust!   
Gottseidank ist mein Rad jetzt aber wieder da, konnte ich am Samstag nachmittag zum Glück abholen!

Stattdessen hab´ich dann gestern mit einem Freund eine kleine Tour über den Mallendarer Berg Richtung Truppenübungsplatz Lahnstein zur Ruppertsklamm gemacht. Da war´s Stellenweise echt heftig, ich hab mich auch mehrmals gewickelt weils da nach dem ganzen Regen natürlich extrem rutschig war, hat aber Spaß gemacht!

Cu
Helius


----------



## dave (17. Mai 2004)

moin stefan, wie war denn die tour?


----------



## s-geronimo (17. Mai 2004)

servus,

war klasse. logisch, für trailverwöhnte alpencrosser sind auf der strecke daun-manderscheid zu wenig singletrails.
aber wir hatten spaß.
um die oderburg und auf dem stück wolfsschluch/windsporn-krater sind dann schon mehr singles. auch im oberen bereich sind lenkerbreite teilabschnitte.
landschaftlich ist die strecke sehr schön.

ab dem "landblick meerfelder-maar" sind wir den wanderweg "V" (mit häckchen) zurückgefahren. da gibt's dann wirklich keine highlight's mehr. villeicht gibt's da eine bessere alternative? keine ahnung.

der liserpfad ab manderscheid soll da ja dann etwas ruppiger sein. wir warten mal auf euren bericht und werden diesen teil der strecke später in angriff nehmen. villeicht sogar so, das wir den pfad von daun bis wittlich runterfahren und dann mit dem bus wieder zurück.


die runde war übrigens 65km lang mit 1430hm.

gruß
ger  nim


----------



## dave (17. Mai 2004)

Na, die Antwort kam ja prompt! 

Tja, leider wird's bei uns aus Termingründen noch etwas dauern. Dieses WE hätte sich ja angeboten, da bin ich aber z. B. wegen 'ner blöden Erkältung ausgefallen. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben, gelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (17. Mai 2004)

Hi Biker,
Hab jetzt auch mal mit den Saarländern gesprochen und die haben da eine Freeride Tour um Manderscheid auf Lager, die ich auf jeden Fall fahren werd. Die hat zwar mit dem Kram aus der Bike gar nix zu tun, ist aber wohl sehr gut.  Spätestens auf der Schlickrutscher Tour machen wir den Termin aus, den ich hier auch reinschreibe.
Gruß Alex 

P.S. Schlickrutscher Tour am 29.05 => Freeride im Saarland


----------



## X-Präsi (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo Dave, altes Haus und alle anderen hier im thread !

Als alter Eifel-Yeti (im Wiesbadener Exil) habe ich in den letzten zehn Jahren die Eifel angefangen mit dem Bike zu erkunden und auch schon ein paar Töurchen als Roadbook auf http://www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/tourenvorschlaege.htm veröffentlicht.

Die Singletrailrunde um Daun zum Aufwärmen und vor allem die "6-Maare-Tour" kann ich Euch nur empfehlen. Kannste gut Strecke machen, ist landschaftlich der Knaller und ein paar "nette" Trails sind auch drin (dave kennt ja meinen geschmack  ). Die im thread beschriebene Variante an der Wolfsschlucht vorbei statt durch Manderscheid ist übrigens vom Bikererlebnis her wirklich die schönere Variante. Dann wirds allerdings lange nix mehr mit einer guten Einkehrmöglichkeit (außer man möchte sich auf der Heidsmühle zwischen den ganzen sehr betagten herrschaften abheben).

Der Rückweg ab dem Landesblick oberhalb Meerfelder Maar ist trailtechnisch wirklich nicht der wahre Jakob. Und leider habe ich bei vielen Suchen auch nix Anspruchsvolleres gefunden, das die Tour nicht zu sehr verlängert hätte. Falls jemand einen Tipp parat hat, her damit !

würde in der Gegend auch mal den Guide für Euch mimen, aber die Zeit reicht dieses Jahr vorne und hinten nicht aus... Dafür vielleicht demnächst noch mal in Bad Kreuznach ?


----------



## dave (18. Mai 2004)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> würde in der Gegend auch mal den Guide für Euch mimen, aber die Zeit reicht dieses Jahr vorne und hinten nicht aus... Dafür vielleicht demnächst noch mal in Bad Kreuznach ?



Au ja, das wäre klasse! Ich hoffe wir sehen uns am 19.06 ...


----------



## X-Präsi (18. Mai 2004)

19.06. stoße ich abends dazu   - tagsüber muss ich Guide-Ausbildung machen...


----------



## Eifelracer (28. Mai 2004)

Juhu  
mein neues Bike ist da  .
Ich denk an diesem WE werde ich nochmal den Lieserpfad in angrif nehmen und mal gucken wo man da noch so rumkurven kann. 
FREU


----------



## s-geronimo (1. Juni 2004)

@eifelracer

und, wie war's?

gruß
ger  nim


----------



## Eifelracer (4. Juni 2004)

Tachoooo  , war super , Bike rollt geil.
habe wieder viele neue Wege gefunden .
Werde wenn das Wetter mitspielt morgen nochmal fahren , ist ja nicht weit von mir


----------



## s-geronimo (4. Juni 2004)

wir brauchen mehr details...


----------



## dave (12. Juni 2004)

> Der Liesertrail ist übrigens wegen 2 Unfällen für Biker gesperrt worden [...]weil 2 [...] die Kurve nicht bekommen haben[...]



Das hab' ich gerade über einen Kumpel von jemanden aus Wittlich geschrieben bekommen! Weiß jemand mehr darüber?


----------



## dave (23. Juni 2004)

ok, ok ... wie ich nun erfahren habe, liegt der vorfall wohl doch schon eine geraume zeit zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-geronimo (23. Juni 2004)

wann ist eigendlich eure tour MANDERSCHEID - WITTLICH geplant?


----------



## dave (23. Juni 2004)

ich habe mich nicht mehr darum gekümmert, weil ich wegen des angebrochenen arms ja seit einem monat draußen bin.


----------

